# Beware STABIL



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

I have posted my personal fuel study a while back some may have read, it some may have not. Folks do not be duped into Ethanol based additives such as STABIL and other products that simply do not work!!! It's all marketing and BS in a Bottle!!! Below you will find the MSDS for STABIL. You will do more harm than good by using it!!! (Stabil's) Active ingreadient is 95% (Propanol)=Alchohol you guessed it you would be adding more ethanol to your engine by using it. The same with many other products out there they are basically Naptha,Pale Oil and alcohal and some coloring. Dont be fooled. If you want to ad more Alchohal just go to walgreen's pick up a botle for 50 cents instead of plunking down $8.00 bucks for that bottle of false hope. Think of it this way you can put the money you save toward your new engine after it blows up.


*Material Safety Data Sheet*

[Home] [Manufacturer] [Part Number] [NSN] [Help] 


*SECTION I - Material Identity* 

Item Name...............................
1132NEW - STABIL FUEL CONDITIONER, STABILIZER
Part Number/Trade Name..................
1132NEW - STABIL FUEL CONDITIONER, STABILIZER
National Stock Number...................
4210001348955
CAGE Code...............................
2M612
Part Number Indicator...................
A
MSDS Number.............................
196363
HAZ Code................................
B


*SECTION II - Manufacturer's Information* 

Manufacturer Name.......................
GOLD EAGLE COMPANY
Street..................................
4400 S. KILDARE BOULEVARD
City....................................
CHICAGO
State...................................
IL
Country.................................
US
Zip Code................................
60632-4372
Information Phone.......................
773-376-4400


*MSDS Preparer's Information* 

Date MSDS Prepared/Revised..............
17JUL03
Active Indicator........................
Y


*Alternate Vendors* 




*SECTION III - Physical/Chemical Characteristics* 

Hazard Storage Compatibility Code.......
NR
Appearance/Odor.........................
RED LIQUID; SOLVENT ODOR.
Boiling Point...........................
180 F
Vapor Pressure..........................
97
Vapor Density...........................
> 1
Specific Gravity........................
.792
Solubility in Water.....................
SOLUBLE
Percent Volatiles by Volume.............
100
Container Pressure Code.................
1
Temperature Code........................
4
Product State Code......................
L


*SECTION IV - Fire and Explosion Hazard Data* 

Flash Point.............................
215
Flash Point Method......................
TOC
Lower Explosion Limit...................
0.8
Upper Explosion Limit...................
7.0
Extinguishing Media.....................
CARBON DIOXIDE, DRY CHEMICAL, FOAM AND/OR WATER FOG AS EXTINGUISHING MEDIA
Special Fire Fighting Procedures........
WEAR NIOSH APPROVED SCBA RESPIRATOR IN THE POSITIVE PRESSURE MODE AND CHEMICAL PROTECTIVE CLOTHING
Unusual Fire/Explosion Hazards..........
WATER MAY CAUSE FROTHING


*SECTION V - Reactivity Data* 

Stability...............................
YES
Stability Conditions to Avoid...........
STORE BELOW 150 F. DO NOT APPLY HIGH HEAT OR FLAME TO CONTAINER. KEEP SEPARATE FROM STRONG OXIDIZING AGENTS.
Materials to Avoid......................
STRONG OXIDANTS.
Hazardous Decomposition Products........
EXCESSIVE HEATING AND/OR INCOMPLETE COMBUSTION WILL PRODUCE CARBON MONOXIDE.
Hazardous Polymerization................
NO
Polymerization Conditions to Avoid......
NR


*SECTION VI - Health Hazard Data* 

Route of Entry: Skin....................
YES
Route of Entry: Ingestion...............
YES
Route of Entry: Inhalation..............
YES
Health Hazards - Acute and Chronic......
[EYE] MILD IRRITANT [SKIN] MILD IRRITANT [INGEST] TOXICITY IS RELATIVELY LOW, THERE IS A RISK OF ASPIRATION OF PRODUCT INTO THE LUNGS. ON INGESTION OF LARGE QUANTITIES, SLIGHT GI DISCONFORT, DIARRHEA, AND HEADACHE MAY OCCUR. SMALL DOSES MAY PRODUCE IRRITATION AND DIARRHEA. [INHAL] LOW RISK OF INHALATION.
Carcinogenity: NTP......................
NO
Carcinogenity: IARC.....................
NO
Carcinogenity: OSHA.....................
NO
Explanation of Carcinogenity............
NONE
Symptoms of Overexposure................
SEE ABOVE [INHAL] LOW RISK OF INHALATION. MISTS ABOVE TLV MAY CAUSE CHEMICAL PNEUMONITIS.
Medical Cond. Aggrevated by Exposure....
NR
Emergency/First Aid Procedures..........
[EYE] WASH WITH LARGE QUANTITIES OF WATER AT ROOM TEMPERATURE FOR AT LEAST 15 MIN, OCCASIONALLY LIFT LIDS. GET MEDICAL ATTENTION [SKIN] PROMPTLY WASH WITH SOAP/WATER FOR AT LEAST 15 MINUTES. IF THIS PRODUCT PENETRATES THE CLOTHING, PROMPTLY REMOVE THE CLOTHING AND WASH THE SKIN WITH SOAP AND WATER. [INGEST] DO NOT INDUCE VOMITING, PRODUCT CONTAINS PETROLEUM DISTILLATE. GET MED ATTENTION IMMEDIATELY. [INHAL] MOVE THE EXPOSED PERSON TO FRESH AIR AT ONCE AND CALL EMERGENCY MEDICAL CARE. IF BREATHING HAS STOPPED OR DIFFICULT GIVE ARTIFICAL RESPIRATION OR HUMIFIED OXYGEN AS NEEDED.


*SECTION VII - Precautions for Safe Handling and Use* 

Steps if Material Released/Spilled......
[SMALL] REMOVE SOURCES OF HEAT OR IGNITION, PROVIDE ADEQUATE VENTIALTION, CONTAIN LEAK USING ABSORBENT, INERT, NON-COMBUSTIBLE MATERIAL. [LARGE] CONTAIN SPILL, TRANSFER TO SECURE CONTAINERS. IN THE EVENT OF AN UNCONTROLLED MATERIAL RELEASE, DETERMINE IF THE SPILL IS REPORTABLE UNDER APPLICABLE LAWS AND REGULATIONS.
Neutralizing Agent......................
NR
Waste Disposal Method...................
DISPOSE OF IN ACCORDANCE WITH LOCAL, STATE, AND FEDERAL REGULATIONS. BEFORE ATTEMPTING CLEAN-UP, REFER TO OTHER SECTIONS OF MSDS FOR HAZARD WARNING INFORMATION.
Handling and Storage Precautions........
STORE BELOW 150 F. DO NOT APPLY HIGH HEAT OR FLAME TO CONTAINER. KEEP SEPARATE FROM STRONG OXIDIZING AGENTS.
Other Precautions.......................
NR


*SECTION VIII - Control Measures* 

Respiratory Protection..................
NORMALLY NONE IS REQUIRED. IF HIGH VAPOR OR MIST CONCENTRATION ARE EXPECTED, USE APPROPRIATE NIOSH APPROVED RESPIRATOR FOR ORGANIC VAPORS AND MISTS. RESPIRATORS MUST BE SELECTED BASED ON THE AIRBORNE LEVELS FOUND IN THE WORKPLACE AND MAUST EXCEED THE WORKING LIMITS OF THE RESPIRATOR.
Ventilation.............................
LOCAL VENTILATION TO MAINTAIN EXPOSURE LEVELS BELOW RECOMMEDED EXPOSURE LIMITS. IN CONFINED SPACES,
Protective Gloves.......................
USE OIL IMPERVIOUSE GLOVES AS REQUIRED.
Eye Protection..........................
SPLASH PROOF CHEMICAL GOGGLES
Other Protective Equipment..............
WEAR BODY COVERING WORK CLOTHES TO AVOID PROLONGED OR REPEATED EXPOSURE
Work Hygenic Practices..................
USE NORMAL HYGIENE PRACTICES
Supplemental Health/Safety Data.........
NR


*SECTION IX - Label Data* 

Protect Eye.............................
YES
Protect Skin............................
YES
Protect Respiratory.....................
YES
Chronic Indicator.......................
NO
Contact Code............................
SLIGHT
Fire Code...............................
UNKNOWN
Health Code.............................
UNKNOWN
React Code..............................
UNKNOWN
Specific Hazard and Precaution..........
NO TARGET ORGANS LISTED


*SECTION X - Transportation Data* 

Container Quantity......................
1
Unit of Measure.........................
QT


*SECTION XI - Site Specific/Reporting Information* 

Volatile Organic Compounds (P/G)........
6.2784
Volatile Organic Compounds (G/L)........
752.3962


*SECTION XII - Ingredients/Identity Information* 

Ingredient #............................
01
Ingredient Name.........................
ADDITIVE MIXTURE
CAS Number..............................
1002
Proprietary.............................
NO
Percent.................................
5
Ingredient #............................
02
Ingredient Name.........................
2-PROPANOL
CAS Number..............................
67630
Proprietary.............................
NO
Percent.................................
95


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

You can say what you want to about STABIL, but I have been using the Marine STABIL in my own boat, all my small engines at home and many of my customer have been using it. Personally I have had much fewer problems with my small engines, lawnmowers etc. since I have been keeping in the can at home and my boat starts every spring without any problems. Those customers that had previous had water/fuel issues quit having issues after using. There are other issue with ethanol that no additive will prevent. One being the softening of the fuel hoses. JMO


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Works good in my stuff, tried to go without it and had trouble. Just my personal observation !


----------



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

*This is real*

Plain and simple it is what it is- Isporal Alchohol @ 95% 

Ingredient #............................
02
Ingredient Name.........................
2-PROPANOL
CAS Number..............................
67630
Proprietary.............................
NO
Percent.................................
95 


*So what your saying...It is good to add Isporal Alchohol to our fuel and Outboards? 


I just hope your Mechanic didnt tell you to do so.....but then again it would create job security. Just because your outboard hasnt blown up yet it doesnt mean the overall life span wasnt shortened. Especially in a two stroke where Lubrication is diminished by the Alchohol.

If your outboard runs better with it this is an indication of excess water in your fuel system. I would suggest a 10micron water fuel separator! Problem Solved.!!!


----------



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

*what works*

Does any product work?


----------



## guam_bomb80 (Nov 17, 2010)

Formula X2 removes water from your fuel system!!! Its an old video, but very good info on the product.

Marine Max in Tampa sells it, might be able to get the Marine Max in Pcola to order some if they dont have it.


----------



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

*Rolmfao!!!*



guam_bomb80 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tl9n4zvBvU&feature=player_detailpage
> 
> Formula X2 removes water from your fuel system!!! Its an old video, but very good info on the product.
> 
> Marine Max in Tampa sells it, might be able to get the Marine Max in Pcola to order some if they dont have it.


. Omg you've got to be kidding right!!! I wouldn't let that NY sheister in the video clean my windows at the gas station let alone put something in my fuel tank he developed. I would go to the Dollar store and just buy the dry gas.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I think i might sell tickets to this :thumbdown:


----------



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

*As of this typing...*



old school said:


> Does any product work?


Yes switch to pure gas. Other than this not a dam thing! We have e-10 you will only make matters worse by adding the snake oils essentially you will in fact turn the C grade fuel at the pump into Grade D = e-15, e-20 or higher depending on how much additive you add. You will also be lowering your octane.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

besides your personal study, what experience do you have with the product?? ive been a mech 40 years used at ecua 15 years. briggs and straton sends a bottle with every generator and pump. ive personally used 15 years, used in my home generator fuel was 5 years old, not recommended, still start ist pull, used in all my boats 10 years, primary the red blend. do not use e 10 anymore. why do you think they use acholol?? thats what the octane booster is in this fuel, is used to keep fuel octane from degrading. why is it recommended and used in every boat shipped from, chris craft, forumla boats, tiara yachts, marquis yachts, correct craft and pleasurecraft for a start???It has worked well for me. there is no prefect solution but to not use e 10, and i still use regular stabil for long term storace.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Jigmaster is correct, there is no aditive that counters the effects of ethanol, it is all snake oil. The only solution is as he says. 100% gas , non ethanol fuel is the only solution. It not only affects your performance, it messes with all your rubber parts, fuel lines diaphram in fuel pump and the list goes on. It also shortens the life of your motor by burning hotter.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

marine stabil is not red it is blue. I went to alcohol fuel testers web sight they have sheet of all brands marine additives stabil22213 and 22239 and 40 contain no alcohol does not asborb water95%petroleum dislate naphtha 22238 and 40 80%. they do say the best thing to do is use good e10 change often. i myself dont use it, e10 after i lost a motor due to a load water from a shell station on w street.. i will still use stabile for long term storage. stabil makes the evinrude brand, how about that, or gold eagle


----------



## RabbitHunter (Dec 17, 2011)

I use Seafoam and Stabil and I have not had any issues at all. One more thing I have a old Johnson250HP Ocean Runner on my boat...not one of the newer more efficient but costly engines..of today. The newer engines are more efficient on gas, but damn the maintenance is crazy. So I spend a little more on gas but dont have any of the issues that allot of you guys might have with the high tech engines. So this might be why stabil/sea faom work to perfection in my boat.


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

Not sure where you got your information. Here is what I found:

5%

Chemical Name:	MSDS: Proprietary or trade secret ingredient(s)
CAS Registry Number:	000000-00-8
Synonyms:	***No information available at this time***

Information from other National Library of Medicine databases
Health Studies:	***No information available in HSDB at this time***
Toxicity Information:	
Search TOXNET

95%

Chemical Information
Chemical Name:	Hydrotreated light naphthenic distillate solvent extract
CAS Registry Number:	064742-53-6
Synonyms:	Distillates, petroleum, hydrotreated light naphthenic; Mineral oil, petroleum distillates, hydrotreated (mild) light naphthenic; Mineral oil, petroleum distillates, hydrotreated (severe) light naphthenic; Naphthenic petroleum oil; Petroleum distillates, hydrotreated light naphthenic

Information from other National Library of Medicine databases
Health Studies:	***No information available in HSDB at this time***
Toxicity Information:	
Search TOXNET
Chemical Information:	Search ChemIDplus


----------



## Sea~N~Red (May 16, 2010)

I use sea foam as directed on label about every other fill up little expensive but dries the water up in fuel and I use Marvel mystry oil 4oz to every 10 gal for lubrication for seals and rubber parts anyone else use marvel mystery oil? I use it in all my gas and diesel engines


----------



## merkinman (Feb 15, 2012)

The best thing I have found is 4 oz Denatured alcohol/1oz MEK for every 20 gal.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

This is pretty amusing. I'm not defending any of these products nor advocating their use. I do not keep fuel in my tank long enough to worry about it. I fish just about every weekend, ALL year. But I will add this;
Ethanol, Propanol, and Isopropyl are three very different compounds with very different effects. The purpose of the Propanol in Stabil is to bind with the Ethenol in fuel to prohibit it's ability to bind with water vapor in the air, thus pulling it into your fuel.

As for the additive reducing your octane... Maybe so, but 99.999% of people do not even understand what octane is or pertains to in your fuel. I will not go deep into this subject as it is WAY to involved for a simple post. But a higher octane fuel is LESS flammable/more stable tan a lower octane fuel. That is why turbo/superchaged engine need it. The higher cylinder pressure actually ignite low octane fuels with no spark. Thus causing "octane rattle" or "valve rattle". This is caused by explosions when your piston/valves are in the wrong positions to contain the explosion or use it toward making higher power output. If you are worried about your lost octane rating, just add Xylene and Tolulene to your fuel. They are redily available at home depot/lowe's and the ratio recipe is redily available in the internet. If you wonder if it works, just ask anyone that seriously drag races turbocharged engines


----------



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

*Interesting Verbage*

Just because someone thinks it or says it doesnt mean its true! Period. Or if they have used additives and havnt been left high and dry on the seas yet doesnt mean they eventually wont be... It's also a good possiblity that instead of getting the 3k hrous out of your outboard you had hoped for- you will now only get maybe 2k hrs. 

*Now really does anyone on here truly believe that adding that 1oz. of Naptha,PaleOil, mineral spirits or anything else for that matter to X amounts of GALLONS of E-10 gas is going to save the Day? really!?!? NO Really?*

Folks what we have here is Mutiny at the hands of our Politicians. 

Go out now buy the Pure Gas while you still can it's every Boater for himself. 

I dont go offshore much but you can bet your Azz if im going 20plus miles out, I aint going with E-10!


----------



## lilskeet (Dec 6, 2010)

*my $0.02*

I agree that ethanol is not a good combination for marine use but I will continue to use sta-bil. I have it in 6 small engines in the gare and all of them have fuel that is around a year old and they all start 1st pull. Kudos to Honda also but I have a friend that had problems with water seperation in his generator and the fuel wasn't even 3 months old. Now he puts sta-bil in everything but his vehicle. Funny how we don't have enough corn for our cattle and our own consumption but this fine government wants to run our vehicles off of it.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Sea~N~Red said:


> I use sea foam as directed on label about every other fill up little expensive but dries the water up in fuel and I use Marvel mystry oil 4oz to every 10 gal for lubrication for seals and rubber parts anyone else use marvel mystery oil? I use it in all my gas and diesel engines


 
*Yes! +2*


----------



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

*I*

Use Pure Gas every fill up and add (no additives). Should be stabil on its own for about a year but I should use it before then. So far no problems. 

Oh yeah by the way I also get better perfomance and fuel economy while I may pay about 15% more at the Pump I get it back by acheiving 18% increased fuel economy. There by not having to burn as much fuel say if I used e-10.

If I didnt know better I would think im going Green...


With the increased fuel economy maybe more folks could switch to pure Gas, by actually not having to burn as much fuel-In reallity as using e-10 we will only become even more dependant on foreign oil having burn/waste more to go the same distance. 

*America needs to wake up, we have been shafted for too long- enough is enough!!! *


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

*Seafoam*

I just heard about this stuff for use as both a fuel and oil additive. I got some to clean out an oil water mix I got "mixed up" with. I didn't read the "hype" but, went to places to find reviews by consumers and was impressed. I just checked the can, didn't find specific breakdown ingredients but, it is marked "100% petroleum based product". That certainly eliminates that disaster we have been saddled with at almost every gas pump.
I have only stuck a bit in my lawnmower (ruined 2 letting gas sit in them) and when I get my boat back from painting, will use some to do an oil/water cleanup. I discovered it looking for a way to get rid of any "mayonnaise" left in the engine.
It is worth looking into. Got some on sale at Advance.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

I put stabil in my generator after the hurricane 6 or so years ago. It cranked on the first pull last week!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I have used nothing but e-10 in my outboards since e-10 came out. Never put one ounce of additive in the tank. I keep my tank topped of after EVERY trip and use the engine year around on a regular basis. Never had one single problem with fuel except I see a small amount of MPG loss with the e-10 over straight gas. At present I have a 2010 150 E-tec with about 600 hours on it not one fuel related problem.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

That's the tip Sealark. You have to use them or problems will occur. With my twin 250 Etec's I have had to change 2 injectors and one fuel return filter. All gas related from NON ethanol gas. I don't get to use them enough.


----------



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

this is what i do with my boat. I run ethonol blended fuel for the most partin the summer... My boat is lucky to sit for more than 3-4 days may/sept. Starting in aug. i start to blend my fuel over to non-ethonol fuel and by end of sept. i've ran a few tanks of non-eth. blended fuel threw the entire system. I do this because even if you do use stabil or other products that allow the ethonol to "attch" itself with the stabilizer all that's doing is keeping it from seperating in the fuel cell or air,etc. It's still gonna sit in the carb./injectors/lines/filters.etc. once you turn the engine off and let it sit. What i'm trying to achineve is pure fuel sitting in all these areas once the boat sits for a long period of time. I've had no issues what so ever for yrs. & yrs. :thumbsup:


----------



## DHB699 (Oct 1, 2009)

Anyone use StarTron by Star brite use it in my 4 wheeler and Boats works great Get it At WallMart


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Startron was the best in a private test done at Key West boats. A one year test was done using all the additives listed and more. It can be found at www.keywestboatsforum.com


----------



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

*I think I figured out how to get rich.*

I am going to come up with a product Like startron = 99% Mineral spirits. Or similar prodcts containing Naptha and Pale oils. Get a fancy bottle and label. Considering there are no watch dog groups to dispute or claim that a product is a total waste of money. I will be rich, rich, rich I tell ya!

I might even market on fishing forums then when I get a couple hundred K Enough to pay a TV fishing show personallity to endorse my product making me even more money. 

If there are any investors please PM me. I have an idea! 

Even though in the past I stated that Ethanol was an unstable product by nature and could not be stabilized. 

I recant, I have now develloped a product that will blow all others out of the water!


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Something else to consider during the winter is putting the motor on a hose at least once a week and let it fun for a bit. That ia if you can't get out on the water at least once a week and run it. I would rather be cold than having to pay repair bills...


----------



## Sublight (Mar 31, 2013)

Captain Mickey O'Reilly said:


> Something else to consider during the winter is putting the motor on a hose at least once a week and let it fun for a bit. That ia if you can't get out on the water at least once a week and run it. I would rather be cold than having to pay repair bills...


 Best suggestion yet. The worst thing you can do to is a motor is nothing. Running the motor is a great suggestion!


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*What about seafoam?*


----------



## FISHUNT7 (Jul 19, 2009)

*running motor on a hose*



Captain Mickey O'Reilly said:


> Something else to consider during the winter is putting the motor on a hose at least once a week and let it fun for a bit. That ia if you can't get out on the water at least once a week and run it. I would rather be cold than having to pay repair bills...


That does not solve the problem of turning over your fuel. About 60 days is all you can expect E-10 to sit without water/ethanol separating out. Using your boat during the summer is getting rid of the E-10 in the tank before you have separation. Running a motor on the hose will not do anything to help the fuel problems. (except suck water up from the bottom of the tank after it has separated from sitting in the tank too long)


----------



## just add water (Jan 4, 2008)

If I decide to just run ethanol free gas can I just start putting in my boat tank and have it mix with the old ethanol gas? Wasn't sure if it was good to mix the two together.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I was using E-10 in my Honda E2000 generator and it began surging continuously. I took the air filter off and sprayed Seafoam in the running carb till it stalled a couple times. No more surging and I'm using ethanol free in all my engines except my truck.

I was very pleased with the Seafoam to clean the carb. I plan to use it occasionally on all my gas engines.



Jim


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

*Seafoam*

I started using Seafoam after doing a search of different additives and reading a lot of very favorable reports that were not associated with the Seafoam site. I don't know much about the water in E10 but, so far, I'm happy with it. After ruining 2 lawnmowers from sitting too long, the Seafoam has kept my current one alive. 
As far as the outboard, I have a small tank that I put a mix of Seafoam and gas and run that for a while to get it in my carbs before shutting down. The boat has been sitting all winter so, I'll have a better idea how it performs next time I fire it up. This is an older Evinrude that has had problems in the past with gumming up.
I'd recommend you check out the Seafoam site and other reviews. It is 100% petroleum based contrary to what you will see in some comments.


----------



## esenjam (Jan 30, 2013)

I had to replace the carburetor on my Stihl weed eater due to ethanol. I started using premixed stabilized fuel in cans from Seville Power Equip on 12th ave. I can let it sit all winter and it will start on the first pull every time. After replacing both my 75 aluminum tanks and fuel lines two years ago, I am also of the opinion that any fuel treatment is a waste of money. I too, fill my tanks with 100% gas and run the motors every week or so. My 1997 Yamaha 150's run great on 91 Octane Pure gas from the Pure station by the Gulf Breeze Zoo. Yes, I pay more at the pump, but I am not worried about the effects of ethanol on my fuel lines, primer bulbs, carburetors (x6), fuel pumps,etc. I do use Seafoam to help burn stale gas from my tanks when I don't have a chance to get on the water or run the engines. Furthermore, the FL state legislature passed a state law last year allowing fuel stations to sell non-ethanol gas at their choice. The are three non-ethanol stations in or near Gulf Breeze that sell it.


----------



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

*Seafoam*



GWally said:


> I started using Seafoam after doing a search of different additives and reading a lot of very favorable reports that were not associated with the Seafoam site. I don't know much about the water in E10 but, so far, I'm happy with it. After ruining 2 lawnmowers from sitting too long, the Seafoam has kept my current one alive.
> As far as the outboard, I have a small tank that I put a mix of Seafoam and gas and run that for a while to get it in my carbs before shutting down. The boat has been sitting all winter so, I'll have a better idea how it performs next time I fire it up. This is an older Evinrude that has had problems in the past with gumming up.
> I'd recommend you check out the Seafoam site and other reviews. It is 100% petroleum based contrary to what you will see in some comments.


Seafoam contains by volume 10-20% IPA (Isopropal Alchohol) you are exsaserbating the fuel problem even more by using it!!! It crumbles fuel lines for the most part this is what clogs the Jets in the carbs. Now when it sits it becomes acidic corroding internal parts like aluminum.


----------



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

*32 oz Marine Stabil SALE $16*

Forum special

Selling out of inventory. $16 per 32 ounce bottle. Marine Stabil Stores sell it for $19.99. I also have Seafoam. $8 a can
Call Bob. 9414003. Off Pine Forest rd
Thanks


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

jigmaster said:


> Just because someone thinks it or says it doesnt mean its true! Period.


Except, of course, unless it comes from you?


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Omg will this one ever die? Jigmaster must be in the lab creating something that doesn't suck like seafoam and stabil lol...


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Ok, Haven't read all this but to say a mechanic will tell u wrong about a product is saying he's a liar. A liar that fixed your problem & don't want u to have the same problem is because he knows what it will screw up. He wants to fix that problem once, Not see u again over & over , Unhappy about the same problem. That's what DR's do. Here "try" this all the time charging u. Alchohol removes water from fuel by breaking it down into small bubbles that burn or flow thru the carbs or fuel injectors. Eventually its gone. It don't run great but it will dissipate. I've heard nothing but good reports from Stabil. Use Non ethanol fuel & problem solved other than bad fuel getting in your tank from fuel station.:yes: It is what it is.


----------



## Sailing_Faith (Mar 11, 2009)

Boat US did testing on additives also. They found none (including both types of Sta-Bil) were effective.


----------



## barefootin (Jul 28, 2008)

The Boat US article:
Fuel stabilizer is good for storage but no product will correct phase separation.
http://www.boatus.com/magazine/2011/december/ethanol.asp


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Water in the fuel is not always a bad thing. The DC-6 aircraft used water injection in their R-2800 engines for additional horsepower. The Navy reserve fleet logistics support squadrons (VR) flew DC-6's until the early 1980's until they were replaced by the McDonnell Douglas C-9B...they were known as the C-118's. Smooth flying aircraft.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

regular and e 10 don't mix


----------

